# ?? lake conroe



## retired10 (May 5, 2010)

does lake conroe have white bass in it and if so
where would be fishing at
and do you troll for them


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't think there are any left in there anymore, years ago I caught them all the time so did Matt. They only have one river to spawn in and thats the San Jacinto and its nothing more than a creek at the upper end. I talked with Butch Terpe a guide on the lake one day and he asked me if I had caught any white bass. I told him I had not caught but 2 in 3 years, he said he had caught 4 that year. The drought has kept them from spawning for a few years now, you can not even get a jet drive boat up to lake stubblefield anymore. Thats the part of the river were they went to spawn, people got really good at timing the spawn and really cleaned them out when there was enough water for a spawn. I caught them all the time early in the morning surfacing on the south end. when they first put hybrids in the lake the hybrids would run with the white bass you would catch both fish in the same schools. I wish something could be done to restock them but with out anyway to reproduce I don't know what good it would do the lake has been 4 to 6 feet low for 4 years now. If anybody does catch any please post pictures, there may be a few old ones left. but they don't have a long life span.


----------



## MJP (Dec 9, 2007)

I have not seen a white or many yellows in conroe in several years. Before the drought you would catch one every once in a while on mistake. I hear livingston is doin well with whites.


----------



## scstriperhunter (Jan 21, 2013)

I used to fish Lake Murray (SC) a lot, and it was the same situation, the white bass got overfished years ago. But we caught a lot of perch, and they are good-eating fish too. Our crappie fishing friends always gave us heck for keeping them, but you couldn't tell a difference once they were all in the frying pan. Are there any white perch in Conroe?


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

scstriperhunter said:


> I used to fish Lake Murray (SC) a lot, and it was the same situation, the white bass got overfished years ago. But we caught a lot of perch, and they are good-eating fish too. Our crappie fishing friends always gave us heck for keeping them, but you couldn't tell a difference once they were all in the frying pan. Are there any white perch in Conroe?


Very few white crappy but you do catch some from time to time there are many more black crappie in lake conroe than white. And thats another problem with Conroe the crappie have not had good spawns ether you almost never catch any small ones. I also talked to Butch Terpe the guide on lake Conroe he thinks the same thing. a and I think all the grass carp have eaten all the vegetation out of the lake and the crappy fry have no place to hide till they get mature and are eaten by other fish before they can mature. I think lake Conroe in a few years wont have any crappie left ether. Butch said he has not been catching limits like he did in the the past and never catches small crappie.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Lake Conroe used to have a really good white bass population and then!!! I think several things took the whites out. They did need more running water to spawn and the last several years it has been really dry during their spawn. Also the grass carp ate all the hydrilla and cut down on the shad population. I know the whites should also spawn on a wind blown point but the grass carp will eat all the eggs . Yeh the grass carp are not 100% vegetation eatting machines. They will eat chicken liver when they are hungry plus other baits. I have caught them on minnows, chicken liver and dough baits. Also I think and this is just my opinion that all the spraying for weed control up north may have had an effect on them when there was not enough flow coming down. When we had really good wet winters we would have lots of whites. I did here stories about gill nets but I ran the river from Stubblefield to Cotton road and never saw a gill net. Not to say there might have been some but as much as I was up there I would think I would have snagged a gill net. I know back in the good days if you fished for whites a lot you could land a 4 lb white. Also I had no problem with the 12 inch lenght limit they had and would not have a problem if they restocked Conroe and put a 10 fish daily limit on whites. Something to think about.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I would fish the spawn on Lake Conroe in the spring. West Fork of the San Jacinto would be loaded with 'em along with the occasional hybrid. In really good years East sandy Creek would load up and be fantastic as well. Haven't fished Conroe in the last 5 years for whites, just no point in it. Below are a couple pics from Conroe's heyday.









Picture from W Fork San Jacinto above Lake Conroe









Picture from East Sandy Creek off of Lake Conroe


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Back in the l;ate 1990's we used to night fish under the 1097 bridge in the winter. We would hammer the white bass as they made their way to the north. The fish were big and healthy and it was a blast. It was so good, we would trailer my pontoon from livingston down to Shephard and then over to Coldspring to make the whole 60 mile trip to Conroe {this was before the bridge over the trinity existed**. Sadly, the last 3 trips we made {a few years ago** we didnt even catch a white bass {although we did catch hybrids and crappie**.


----------

